# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Thieves Guild map for publication

## Gamerprinter

I decided it was time I finished a couple projects. This one is for my collaborative publication with Johnn Four of Roleplayingtips Newsletter and Yax of Gamemastery/4e Blog. This is intended to be a PDF download, sold through RPGNow and Johnn & Yax's online sites, newsletters, blogs, etc.

I probably won't post the final version until after publication, but here's a WIP of what I'm doing so far. The style needed is my Xara enhanced hand-drawn style, which needs to match the Assassin's Lair from the June Challenge, as that map will too be published as part of the same publication.

After this, I need to create a Beggar's Guild map in similar style.

In this map, notice the staired tunnel on the east end, which leads to the sewer on the south end of the map. Notice where that tunnel reaches the sewer - just west of the stairs is a drainage pipe, that is one of the secret entrances into the guild area. The stairs at the top center leads from a hidden portal in the alley above. There will be one more access via a ladder in one of the chambers - leading from an outhouse in an open courtyard above.

The three darkened chambers, including the one at center just north of the sewer tunnel - the one with the haystack inside, are all cellars from the shops topside, however, they have no direct connection to the guild area.

This was completely hand-drawn at scale (16" x 20"), then given 3D bevels in Xara, along with shadowing, and the transparent sewer water.

Here's what I have so far - unfurnished for now.

GP

----------


## mearrin69

Looks awesome, especially zoomed out.
M

----------


## Vorhees

Nice Work Mate, looking good

----------


## JDCt

Look very nice, clean, and I love the hand drawn style. Fantastic work! I am looking to crate a thieves guild hideout for my campaign, and this has given me a few ideas and some inspiration!

Thank-you for sharing!

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff GP...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a quick and dirty illustration to better show what the sewer entrance to the guild area actually looks like. It might be worth creating a few illustrations along with the map in the publication, for better description. I'll do a nicer job if I do that. Maybe show a constable with a lantern looking for runaway thieves at the steps.

Edit: actually the next step is to create the buildings on top, at least to those pertaining to the guild. I'm thinking the north west structure belongs to a tavern frequented by guild members with a trapdoor leading to ladder which I'll place in the northwest chamber (training & equipment room). The building to the northwest will be a barrel makers shop (which will show only the roof and label not the interior). The alley between them will be blocked by crates, barrels and a cart, however the top of one of the crates will feature a trapdoor leading to the stairs that go down to the Guild area.

The south east structure will be a carter's wharehouse and stable with a large wagon and main door facing south. The hay in the cellar is for the horse. To the south west will be a tiny single story bootmaker's shop, it will be the same dimension as the chamber in the southwest corner of the Guild area, which is the Guildmaster's Office/Quarters (the local Gnomic Syndicate boss.) He will have access to a more hand-drawn version of my Gnomic Vault map, with a portal leading to that extra-dimensional place. Also a hidden ladder will access the Boot shop up top. (Boots are a fetish of Gnomic gnomes!)

The interior courtyard, is enclosed, with a blocked alley as only entrance. A shed within will feature a hidden ladder going to the guild area. An enclosed (roofed) alley is the gated tunnel down to the sewers. The next adjacent building west prevents passage south. A street off-map to the north is the front of the tavern and barrel makers. While another street lies directly over the sewer channel. Roof plans will allow wall climbing rogues to scale and traverse to escape the authorities should a raid occur. Also providing tertiary access to the guild climbing one of the buildings - bootmaker, carter house, barrelmaker shop, or tavern and entering the courtyard to shed access. The guild lair requires multiple exits and entries...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm furnishing the place now: doors, stairs, bench tables, beds and some locker, cabinets. More to do.

Update so far!

GP

----------


## Davros01

Really nice.  my favorite part are the stairs.  i don't know why, but i like the stairs.

Marc

----------


## Gamerprinter

Starting to work on the area directly topside to the Under Street Guild. You can probably tell because the buildings walls line up with those beneath. I still need to finish the alley between the top two buildings. The second of the two to the right will be just a roof, as it has no connection to the guild, except for that enclosed cellar beneath it.

The bottom build is that of a carter, I need to place a 4 wheeled cart and a couple horses in the chamber next to it. Moving right along!

The path going to the far right of the map, will lead to the court's outhouse for all the businesses in this square - tavern, bootery, carter and the barrelwright.

GP

----------


## Ascension

Coming along pretty well.  I see a little bit of a new subtlety to your style that shows some refinement of style in the coloring.  Quite pleasing.

----------


## mearrin69

Sweet style you are developing. Looking forward to seeing what's next.

Only critique is that the scaling on the larger doors is pretty apparent. Maybe some of the floorboards too? It looks great but it'd look better IMO if you touched up the larger doors (the knob mainly).
M

----------


## Gamerprinter

m69 - redrew the floorboards at appropriate scale, and redid the doors on the carter's house and stable. I added a couple of horses in the stable, created a 4 wheeled cart for the carter house, and filled in the intended roof over the barrelmaker's shop, and over the tunnel to sewer access. I threw in some furniture in the tavern. I plan to place a stairway, and understair closet with trapdoor into guild area below. Need to finish the outhouse culdesac, top alley, create a few barrels and boxes, and a water barrel or two, oh and fully furnish the bootmaker's shop - then call the topside map complete. I need to detail the four "offices" of the under street map and call that complete.

Next week, I'll do the Beggar's Guild and call this project complete.

GP

----------


## mearrin69

Great stuff. Repped.
M

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, the topside map for the Thieves Guild is complete. I added some barrels and boxes into the various buildings. I created some rain barrels in the courtyard, collecting water from the gutters above.

I created a back staircase going up the back end of the tavern. Notice the far left side has a transparency showing the hallway under the stairs with the trapdoor leading into the Guild operations chamber beneath. Also a trapdoor in the Bootmaker's shop next to the bed, that leads directly to the Guildmaster's office down below.

Finished up by placing the cobbled culdesac containing the courtyard's outhouse.

Last tweaks to the Understreet Guild to finish that up today.

Edit: noticed some screwy layers, so fixed it and reuploaded map...

GP

----------


## ravells

Love the style, and especially the paving stones.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Under Street Thieves Guild map done!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

And to finish off the set of maps, so can get to work on some commission maps, here's the Beggars Guild. Its a large converted old warehouse. The top right room is the kitchen dining room, I picture a big tub of gruel, rarely stew, even more rarely honey cakes. Like a school lunch room, the dining room can't handle the whole guild, so meals are served in shifts.

The top center room is a common area with tables to hold all members playing cards, sharing stories, maybe some exercise or rolling dice/gambling in the open space. I figure the large bay doors on the top center lead to a street, while the bottom bay doors open to an alley or even canal. The table by itself on the wooden floor side chamber is for the "guild masters".

The right center room is a classroom to learn "begging techniques, strategies, rules."

The closed of section of three beds and a toilet are for the "guild masters" or senior beggars.

Main guild member barracks room on the far left. They have no personal lockers beyond the clothes on their back (everything belongs to the guild.) The beds are on a single table-like rack two feet off the floor with individual straw beds, one on each side of the hall.

Appropriate fireplaces throughout to keep things warm, but its a large former warehouse, thus far from fire means being cold at night and winter.

This set is now complete.

GP

----------


## armoredgear7

Solid work! I really like the topside map, especially the work in the stones/paths.

----------

